# الأقسام العامة > المجلس العام > مجلس الأخبار >  اعظم قصه حب في تاريخ اليابان

## لوليتا*

معروف عن الشعب الياباني جديتهم وسعيهم الحثيثي للعمل

حتى أن البعض يظن أن لا مكان للعواطف لدى هذا الشعب

لك أن تغير كل تلك النظرة بمجرد قراءة إحدى أبدع قصص الحب في تاريخ اليابان .. ولربما العالم



|

|

|

|

V





إليكم القصة من البداية





|

|

|

|

|

V


林黛玉成风尘女 日本热衷恶搞他国名著(组图)



日本恶搞他国名著已造成越来越大的风波和反响。原版格林童话中的血腥描写让很多读者反 感，对中国名著的恶搞更激起了许多人的不满和愤怒。《红楼梦》里的林黛玉被某日本游戏 商塑造成风尘女子；《西游记》里的唐僧和孙悟空在日本某电视剧中谈起了恋爱。新华网2 月13日报道：近来，日本文化界恶搞他国名著已造成越来越大的风波和反响。原版格林童 话中的血腥描写让很多读者反感，对中国名著的恶搞更激起了许多人的不满和愤怒。比如， 《红楼梦》里的林黛玉被某日本游戏商塑造成风尘女子；《西游记》里的唐僧和孙悟空居然 在日本某电视剧中谈起了恋爱；《三国演义》则更倒霉，被众多情色动漫和黄色游戏拿去当 素材不说，在即将推出的电游《恋姬无双》里，干脆从刘备关羽张飞到孙权曹操董卓，统统 被塑造成风骚女子的形象。事情的原委到底是怎样的？面对日本人的恶搞我们究竟该怎样做 呢？ 

什么是恶搞 



恶搞一词起源于日本，原词"kuso"意即"粪便"。在恶搞者看来，不是简单 的搞恶，而是对偶像和经典情节的颠覆、重构，是通过对人们耳熟能详的人物、事件重新演 绎、重新解释或重新安排命运，以达到吸引读者的目的。 



正因为如此，恶搞的对象必然是经典、名著、名人、热点，是大众本已熟知和感兴趣的东西 。最常见的恶搞恰是针对市场热卖的主流文化产品。因为这些产品的情节和人物耳熟能详， 关注面广，恶搞起来看客好懂好记好笑，很容易一炮走红。如果不拿这些当作恶搞的对象， 就产生不了预期的效果。正如一个常举的例子，恶搞者添小胡子的画笔必然伸向《蒙娜丽莎 》，而不是一幅普通的仕女画。

市场，所以他们的动漫、游戏、音像制品，常常需要从其他国家的文化中汲取素材。从格 林童话到爱尔兰民间传说，从美国牛仔到希腊神话，从上古传奇到科幻故事，都是日本文化 产品中非常常见的主题。如著名的光荣游戏，就采用了大量中国、西欧和美国的背景剧本和 人物。甚至被尊为经典的日本严肃电影也不能幸免，如黑泽明的力作《乱》就剥取了莎翁《 李尔王》的故事框架。 



既然主流产品的主题经常是外国名著经典，以它们为对象的恶搞类产品自然概莫能外。日本 动漫瞄准中国名著历史悠久，动漫大师手冢治虫在上世纪50年代就推出过《我的孙悟空》 。恶搞的"受害者"也远不止于中国古典名著：希腊罗马史诗里的神仙被恶搞成情色动漫游 戏主角固然司空见惯。日本历史上的英雄人物也不能幸免：据说私生活严肃的战国"军神" 上杉谦信被塑造成美少女已不是一回两回；大名鼎鼎的织田信长同样免不了被日本一最新游 戏歪曲成猥亵男甚至魔人。至于《源氏物语》不受青睐，恰恰是因为它原本就有大量暧昧描 写，让恶搞者失去了"想象和创作的空间"。 




我们得明白，这些恶搞者通常只是借用名著中某些人物的名字或故事结构，而非真的在演绎 名著。正如某些日本评论家所称，游戏里的美少女上杉谦信并非历史人物，而只是"碰巧在 游戏世界里诞生的同名人物"而已。同样，情色游戏里的林黛玉形象固然与红楼梦里大相径 庭，但整个情色游戏又何尝是真的











من جد

شي يقطع القلب

بالذات لما قال لها 游戏里的林黛玉形象固然与红楼梦里



منقول من ايميلي

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

العويس: لا تصاريح عمل داخل الدولة لـ «أطباء... 
أوروبية تقاضي زوجها لهوسه بتصويرها 
250 ألف مشترك في «تأمين التعطُّل عن العمل»... 
4 متهمين يستدرجون آسيوية لسرقة عملاتها... 
خليجية تطالب شقيقة زوجها بـ 150 ألف درهم... 
حرمان آسيوي من تحويل أموال لمــدة سنتين..... 
3 أصدقاء يشترون فيلات وهمية خارج الدولة 
إشارات خادشة للحياء تقود عربياً إلى القضاء 
الخادمة والمخدوم أمام القضاء بسبب سوء التصرف... 
ضبط 103 كيلوغرامات من الحشيش في رأس الخيمة

----------


## مرمر

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

حلللللللوه منج

كل شي فيهم حلو هاليابانيين حتى كلامهم

يسلمووووو الغاليه

----------


## أم النامي

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!

----------


## القمر 2008

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## بنياسيه 84

هههههههههههههههههه مفهومه القصه مايحتاي حد يترجمنااااااا هههههههه

----------


## روز بوظبي2000

> هههههههههههههههههه مفهومه القصه مايحتاي حد يترجمنااااااا هههههههه


خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## هادية الطبع

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## BabY_Sol3eiah

بصرااااحه عيني دمعت  :Frown: 

هههههههههه حلوه منج يا عسل

----------


## NaNa.x

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ أجنن ..

أنا يعيبني أكثر شي الانمي الياباني صدق شي عجيب

----------


## ورود الثلج

تعالوا انا بترجم القصه 

ههههه

----------


## bint_bladey

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه حبيت القصه وايد وايد 


انا عيبني هالمقطع اكثر 原版格林童话中的血腥描写让很多 << اونها فاهمه الموضوع لول 


صدق قصه روووعه

----------


## جورية سعود

القصة روعة------------- وإنت أروع----------- صج دمج خفيف--------- ضحكتيني وانا مضايقة--------- ممكن القصة الجاية تكون بالسيلاني

----------


## أحلى بدوية

وانا شاده حيلي فيها حب واككيد فيها زعل وصيااح

ههههههههههه

يسلموو بصراحه ونستيني

----------


## lmaary

مشكورة

----------


## أنثىمجهوله

لا اناعيبني اكثر يوم قالها جيه
我们得明白，这些恶搞者通常只是借用名 
صحت من لخاطر
خخخخخخخخخ
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## وزيرة عمري

الترجمه من جوجل

اليابان الخارجية恶搞热衷风尘كتاب عظيم القوة سيكونون المرأة رين Mayuzumi (组图) 



مكافحة风波响مجموع البلدان Oogoe البناء越来恶搞اليابان هيرومي الكتاب العظيم. ممثل读者血腥الكثير من المشاعر المناهضة ل让很تونغ话中Tadasu رين الطبعة الأصلية ، وليس الإنسان满和愤怒كي Geki التحديث恶搞الانتهاء من الكتاب العظيم许多对الصين. "قل红楼" المرأة في الأعمال التجارية Multiplas风尘البناء戏رين Mayuzumi الكرة تحت واحد من اليابان يو ري ؛ "نيشي Yuu记"爱电视剧中谈起أنجزت بعض الحب واليابان ري جاي تانغ مبلغ راهب孙悟فارغة. جديد الأحد فبراير 13华网报道: في أيامنا هذه ، ومكافحة响风波مجموع الأجنبية Oogoe恶搞越来صناعة البناء والتشييد هيرومي كتاب كبير من الثقافة اليابانية.血腥读者تصوير العديد من المعارض话中让很تونغ رن Tadasu الطبعة الأصلية ، وليس الإنسان满和愤怒Geki كي التحديث恶搞الانتهاء من الكتاب العظيم许多对الصين. مرحبا Akiyuki ، "قل红楼" المرأة Multiplas البناء戏商风尘يو يو رن Mayuzumi اليابان تحت واحدة من ري ؛ "نيشي Yuu记"爱الحب واحد استكمال谈起المقيمين في اليابان电视居然剧中孙悟مبلغ فارغة من ري تانغ راهب ؛ "ثلاثة بلدان演义"倒霉则更، وهذه المواد لا说去众戏拿يو لون أصفر رياضي تحت مبلغ动漫، جاي电游فورا وماسارو推出"التوأم姬الحب无" ري ، دونغ تشو تساو تساو孙权备关从刘飞到张أجنحة المجففة وهشة ، Saku تحت الانشاء统统风骚المرأة والشكل. الأبدية怎样到底والظروف الخاصة للجنة الأصلي؟ نحن该怎样做究竟呢们对恶搞طائرة اليابانية؟ 

الأبدية什么恶搞



恶搞一词起源于日本، هارا词"kuso" المعنى الفوري "粪便".看恶搞تأتي من يقف وليس الخالدة搞恶من简单،颠覆节的صورة المعلومات المبلغ经典对偶而是،耳الثقيلة构们ناضجة الناس الذين过对详的الاتصالات قدرة الخالدة ، شيجيرو شين演绎القضية ، وقال شيجيرو شين安运العادم释حلول الحياة或شيجيرو شين ،读者以达到الطموح الأغراض. 



正因为如كثيرا ، و对象恶搞بالضرورة经典الخالدة ، كتاب عظيم ، الماجستير ،热点، و东西兴趣شعور كبير众本已熟توموكازو التكاليف. مدينة场热卖的针对产品تعميم ثقافة恰是见的恶搞معظم العاديين. الناس قدرة详آذان قد حان للمعلومات المنتج节和些产为这النظر ،广关注السطح ، ضحك جيدة تكبير موقع الويب الخاص بك للإيرادات جاء懂好记好كي恶搞،很红炮走واحدة سهلة. ربما ليس拿这恶搞些当对象العمل ، والآثار المترتبة على عدم اكتمال الطلاب就产预期. Akiyuki一个常举的例子إيجابية笔必يون شين موكاي ، واللوحة من قبل الأطفال هو جين تاو添小恶搞"娜丽شا منغ" ،而不一幅普通的仕女画الخالدة. 

مدينة场们的动漫سبب آخر ،戏يو ، ومنتجات نظام سليم ، المادة الطلب汲取هيساشي هيساشي从其في الثقافات الوطنية الأخرى. لين تونغ兰民从格间传话到爱尔说،话الماشية البلد从美腊神仔到نادرة ، والخرافات القديمة رؤية从上الإدارة ، Itaru传奇، وموضوعها产品الثقافة اليابانية في عادية جدا见的العاصمة الخالدة. العلاج بالضوء戏荣游如著اسم ، لاستكمال الشامل就采الصين ، والشعب الخلفية剧本مبلغ كازومي الدول الغربية. غير يا الياباني ميوكي العزلة من الكتاب المقدس电影严肃甚至تحت为经الكرامة ، و泽明如تحفة黑"ران"就剥取الانتهاء莎翁"لي尔王" رئيس السكك الحديدية رف والخرافات. 



经典产品الكتاب العظيم وتعميم الأجنبية الطبيعية الخالدة الرب题经دائما بالفعل خارج莫能نظرة عامة للمنتجات الطبيعية类产恶搞以它们为对象. اليابان الصين瞄准历史الكتاب العظيم طويلة动漫،动漫纪50上世يقف过من الحشرات الكبيرة师手冢治就推'ق" ونحن孙悟فارغة ".恶搞من "受害" غير الختم يو الكلاسيكية الصينية也远الكتاب العظيم : تسوكاسا فارغة见惯الطبيعية بلون زاوية المعلومات戏主يو سونغ动漫恶搞马史腊罗诗里تحت بروح الجبلية النادرة. Sachi غير معزولة البطل الذي من أي وقت مضى历Seiya اليابان :严肃战国من据说الحياة "军神" Saku两回واحد تحت الانشاء谦信الخالدة سيلور已不أيسوجي ؛ يو سونغ戏歪أحدث الموسيقى في اليابان ، وشين长同织田样免في ظل عدم اكتمال اللورد كاناي كاناي ماجين甚至猥亵الرجل. يو انتهت "، قال مصدر المواد语"受青睐لا ، نسخة الطباعة الحجرية为它暧昧الشامل النفسي الخالدة恰恰就有الأصلي ، وأكملت去搞者让خسارة恶"مجوهرات间مبلغ فارغة سانغ الفيل". 




نحن们得واضحة ، في حين أن بعض المواد些人اللقب结构或كتاب كبير من الخرافات تستعير من恶搞الخالدة这些عادة ما تكون خالية ، ويقف حقا而非演绎الكتاب العظيم. اليابان些评论如某عالمي إيجابي وزارة الداخلية ، فتاة戏里أيسوجي谦信并非历史يو ،而只الخالدة "الشعب الذي يحمل نفس الاسم诞生يو ري جاي碰巧戏العالم世"而已.样نفس الحديقة الطبيعية Yoshichika红楼梦里كبيرة قطرها الصلبة المرحلة رين Mayuzumi الكرة شكل ولون المعلومات戏里يو يو واللون الحقيقي戏又ما个情尝是但التكيف 











من جد 

شي يقطع القلب 

Yoshichika الطبيعية بالذات لما قال لها梦里红楼戏里شكل متين من يو يو رن Mayuzumi

----------


## cute me

يااااقلبي عليهممم 

اتصدقييين دمووعي مب راضيه اتوقف .. 

قصه روووعه ^^ 

نتريا جديدج 

هههههههه

----------


## ام احمد 1997

هههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## ahaat_2015

الحين كل اللي قرن فاهمات
حتى الترجمه مب مفهومه

----------


## ! بنت الورد !

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## F.AlZaabi

أول شي .. هذي اللغة الصينية موب اليابانية .. اليابانيين ما يكتبون الكانجي هالشكل .. و ثانياً .. ههههههه

----------


## وزيرة عمري

> أول شي .. هذي اللغة الصينية موب اليابانية .. اليابانيين ما يكتبون الكانجي هالشكل .. و ثانياً .. ههههههه


هاي ترجمه شاينه

لين يو تاى كما eolian الغبار اليابانية الإناث حريصون恶搞البلد الكلاسيكية (صور) 



اليابان恶搞البلدان تحفة فنية تسببت في زيادة الجدل ومضاعفاتها. جريم والحكايات الخرافية في الوصف الأصلي للهجوم الدموي على العديد من القراء ، ومحاكاة ساخرة الصينية الكلاسيكية اكثر من أثار الاستياء والغضب لكثير من الناس. "حلم القصور الحمراء" لين يو تاى هو داخل الشكل من لعبة الفيديو اليابانية إلى امرأة أبقيت ؛ "رحلة إلى الغرب" حيث تانغ راهب والملك القرد في البرامج التلفزيونية اليابانية ، وتحدث عن الحب. 13 فبراير / شينخوا تقارير : في الآونة الأخيرة ، واليابانية الثقافية تحفة恶搞البلدان قد أدى إلى زيادة الاضطراب وتداعيات. جريم والحكايات الخرافية في الوصف الأصلي للهجوم الدموي على العديد من القراء ، ومحاكاة ساخرة الصينية الكلاسيكية اكثر من أثار الاستياء والغضب لكثير من الناس. على سبيل المثال ، "الحلم من القصر الاحمر ،" لين يو تاى هو داخل الشكل من لعبة الفيديو اليابانية إلى امرأة أبقيت ؛ "رحلة إلى الغرب" حيث تانغ راهب والملك القرد فعلا في البرامج التلفزيونية اليابانية ، وتحدث عن الحب ؛ "الممالك الثلاث" لمن المؤسف أكثر ، هو عدد كبير من الصور المتحركة والألعاب المثيرة الصفراء Naqu لم يذكر متى والمواد الكهربائية في الجولة المقبلة "حب لا مثيل لها جي" التي عليهم ببساطة أن ليو باي ، كوان يو ، وتشانغ فاي ، سون تشوان تساو دونغ تشو ، وانضمت إليها في صورة المرأة كما صورت لعوب . ما كان يحدث في نهاية المطاف ما هو؟ وجه اليابانية محاكاة ساخرة لكيفية نحن فعلا؟ 

ما هو恶搞



恶搞مصطلح نشأ في اليابان ، والكلمة الأصلية "kuso" يعني "السماد". في المجرمين ، وعرض ، وليس مجرد المشاركة في الشر ، ولكن إلى الأصنام والكلاسيكية مؤامرة لتخريب وإعادة الإعمار ، من خلال لأشخاص مطلعين على شخصيات وأحداث وإعادة تفسيرها ، وإعادة تفسير أو إعادة ترتيب مصير أملا في جذب القارئ目的. 



وبسبب هذا ، محاكاة ساخرة للكائن يجب أن تكون كلاسيكية ، الشهيرة ، المشاهير ، والنقاط الساخنة ، هو أن الجمهور هو بالفعل على دراية والمهتمين في أمور. و恶搞الأكثر شيوعا هو بالضبط السوق الساخن للمنتجات الثقافية السائدة. لأن هذه المنتجات معتادا على الحبكة والشخصيات ، تشعر بالقلق إزاء恶搞واسعة تصل متفرج وضحك جيدة لفهم من السهل أن نتذكر ، أنه من السهل بندقية شعبية. إذا كنت لا تأخذ هذه بمثابة محاكاة ساخرة لكائن ما ، فإنها لا تؤدي إلى النتائج المرجوة. وكثيرا ما يستشهد مثال واحد من المجرمين ، وتيم شارب الفرشاة يجب أن تمتد "موناليزا" ، بدلا من أن تكون لوحات عادية. 

في السوق ، وذلك من الرسوم المتحركة ، والألعاب ، والمنتجات السمعية والبصرية ، وغالبا من دول أخرى بحاجة إلى أن نتعلم من الثقافة المادية. من غريم والحكايات الخرافية في الأساطير الشعبية الأيرلندية ، رعاة البقر من الولايات المتحدة إلى الأساطير اليونانية ، من الأساطير القديمة إلى قصص الخيال العلمي ، شائعة جدا في المنتجات الثقافية اليابانية الموضوع. مثل لعبة مشهورة المجيدة ، على استخدام عدد كبير من الصينيين ، وأوروبا الغربية والولايات المتحدة ، والخلفية النصي حرفا. وحتى اشادة بوصفها الأفلام الكلاسيكية اليابانية كما لم تنج خطيرة ، مثل أكيرا كوروساوا تحفة "ران" على تجريد شكسبير "الملك لير" الإطار القصة. 



منذ المنتجات السائدة في كثير من الأحيان موضوع تقليدي كلاسيكي الأجنبية ، وفقا لمنتجاتها الموجهة恶搞أي استثناءات الطبيعية. أنيمي الكلاسيكية الصينية اليابانية تهدف الى تاريخ طويل من المانجا الرئيسي اوسامو تيزوكا في أواخر 50 كان على إطلاق "بلادي الملك القرد". محاكاة ساخرة "الضحية" هو أيضا ما هو أبعد من الكلاسيكيات الصينية : اليونانية والرومانية ملحمة تم جنية ساخر داخل الحركة المثيرة في الرواية لعبة مألوفة بالطبع. التاريخ الياباني ، ليست محصنة ضد الأبطال : الدول المتحاربة ويقال إن الخصوصية على محمل الجد ، "جيش الرب" أيسوجي المضاربة ويصور على الولايات المتحدة ليست عودة الى فتاتين الظهر ؛ الشهيرة أودا نوبوناغا المحتم أيضا أن آخر مباراة من جانب اليابانيين لفاحشة مشوهة ذكرا كان أو ماجين. كما ل"قصة غنجي" من دون ان صالح ، بالضبط لأنه في الأصل كان عدد كبير من وصف غامض ، حتى أن المجرمين ، وفقدان الخيال "والإبداع في الفضاء". 




علينا أن نفهم أن هؤلاء المجرمين ، وعادة ما يكون مجرد استعارة بعض اسم شخص مشهور أو هيكل القصة ، وليس حقا التفسير الكلاسيكي. كما قال بعض المعلقين اليابانية دعوة اللعبة حيث الجمال للفتيات الصغيرات أيسوجي المضاربة وليس شخصية تاريخية ، وإنما مجرد "حدث ليكون في عالم اللعبة ، ولادة من نفس الاسم الناس" فقط. وبالمثل ، فإن اللعبة المثيرة ، بينما ملف لين يو تاى والحلم لين الأحمر تختلف اختلافا كبيرا ، ولكن الألعاب المثيرة كلها لها نفس المشكلة هو الصحيح 











من جد 

شي يقطع القلب 

بالذات لما قال لها اللعبة في حين أن ملف لين يو تاى والحلم لين الأحمر

----------


## نديمة99

هههههههههههههههههه
谢谢你洛丽塔
(شكرا لوليتا) خخخخخ

----------


## كشخة ماركه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههههه

^^

,,..,,]]

----------


## بيلساااان

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## دريمه

صراحه عوروا قلبي
تسلمين على اتحافنا بقصص مثل هاذي ^^

----------


## غلاتي أنا

تبووني اترجملكم؟
ترا القصة جدا قوية ومؤثرة

----------


## طآلبة جآمعية

ههههههههههههههههههه يوم ترجمتها طلع موووووووووووووووول ما يخصه

----------

